# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  Was it worthy to have HT?

## Thinking

Hi, since polls are disabled, I would ask u to post whether it was positive experience to have HT or not. Here is a scale I would suggest to use it.


5-Very positive, life changing, should have done it before
4-Very positive, I am glad I did it
3-It is ok to have it, but it didn't affect my life much
2-I have it now, but wouldn't have done it if I could go back
1-Dissatisfied, what have I done?

It would be also nice to have some comment, why and how did affect u.

Thank u.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

I'd say most people who have done it are satisfied with it and are glad they had it. For me, I was never bald when I started on the HT path. So, I don't know what I would've felt if I were completely bald then got an HT but I have to say there was no way I would've waited until my hair was really thin. I know my transplanted hair doesn't look as good as the native but again, there's no way in hell I'd let myself go bald. So, there's no alternative to HTs whether they can give perfect results or not. I'd say I'm ok with it but now I'm extremely worried as I lose more hair with time and I don't know what a complete HT (the whole head) would look like on me.

----------


## northeastguy

Right now, at this point in my life I regret it ...100%. I'm now having procedures to reverse the scars it caused. The effects of hairless are mostly mental and if one has no fears or loss of confidence lossing his hair, his outlook on life is that of someone who skipped the gene. Hair loss no longer bothers me as it did... I just want to repair the damage and return my head to a state I can confidently walk Around with a very short style and know a person out there has no clue anything was done. 

Will I feel different once my repair process is successful and I'm reaping the benefits of prior procedures giving me the allusion of having hair? Perhaps.... That's a long ways away however. 

To answer your question, I'd say 2. If this is something you choose to do, research and use these forums for guidance. If something doesn't seem right, trust your intuition. If someone is extremely high on a particular process or subject it most likely is not as it seems. If someone is always down or questioning the validity of something regardless of overwhelming positive outcomes....they might not want to be the best person to listen to either. Do your research, trust no one person, and by all means take your time with this decision .... It's a one way path my friend. 

My personal opinion is the technology and skill of many has improved drastically in the last 10-15 years... That being said, in the right hands, one can achieve the look he's looking for with minimal scaring. Still, if my family history and balding process is sending me down the road of a Norwood 6-7...... No way. Shave your head and live your life best you can because you will be chasing a pipe dream.

----------


## vinnytr

> Right now, at this point in my life I regret it ...100%. I'm now having procedures to reverse the scars it caused. The effects of hairless are mostly mental and if one has no fears or loss of confidence lossing his hair, his outlook on life is that of someone who skipped the gene. Hair loss no longer bothers me as it did... I just want to repair the damage and return my head to a state I can confidently walk Around with a very short style and know a person out there has no clue anything was done. 
> 
> Will I feel different once my repair process is successful and I'm reaping the benefits of prior procedures giving me the allusion of having hair? Perhaps.... That's a long ways away however. 
> 
> To answer your question, I'd say 2. If this is something you choose to do, research and use these forums for guidance. If something doesn't seem right, trust your intuition. If someone is extremely high on a particular process or subject it most likely is not as it seems. If someone is always down or questioning the validity of something regardless of overwhelming positive outcomes....they might not want to be the best person to listen to either. Do your research, trust no one person, and by all means take your time with this decision .... It's a one way path my friend. 
> 
> My personal opinion is the technology and skill of many has improved drastically in the last 10-15 years... That being said, in the right hands, one can achieve the look he's looking for with minimal scaring. Still, if my family history and balding process is sending me down the road of a Norwood 6-7...... No way. Shave your head and live your life best you can because you will be chasing a pipe dream.


 
Are you happy with the recipient area at least ??

----------


## Folly

I thoroughly regret mine. It was FUE, so no major scarring. Although i wouldn't be comfortable going down to a #1 guard due to the amount of white dotting i have. I have brown skin, which makes the white dots VERY visible. I had poor growth, even though i went with a very well recommended surgeon. I lost a lot of money and for the first year after my transplant, i was very upset and in quite a depressed mood. If i need hair in the future, i might try out a small partial hairpiece, as opposed to trying another transplant. If i lost another $12K on a hair transplant, i'd be one angry motherf#cker !!

On your scale, i'm a 1.

----------


## sp8rky

I am a number 1. Totally regret it, wish I could turn back time and not do it, I hate the fact that I can never say "I didnt have a hair transplant" I can never say that, ever. Theres nothing wrong with losing your hair, despite what some people say, no one cares about your hairloss but you. You see bald people everyday going about their lives with no probs!

I didnt end up receding past NW1.5 anyway so never needed the HT that the bad UK Dr talked me into.

----------


## vinnytr

> I thoroughly regret mine. It was FUE, so no major scarring. Although i wouldn't be comfortable going down to a #1 guard due to the amount of white dotting i have. I have brown skin, which makes the white dots VERY visible. I had poor growth, even though i went with a very well recommended surgeon. I lost a lot of money and for the first year after my transplant, i was very upset and in quite a depressed mood. If i need hair in the future, i might try out a small partial hairpiece, as opposed to trying another transplant. If i lost another $12K on a hair transplant, i'd be one angry motherf#cker !!
> 
> On your scale, i'm a 1.


 White dotting on the recipient or donor area ?

----------


## Thinking

Wow, didn't expect that much of a negative feedback. Thank u for sharing the experience. Maybe we ll hear some postives too? 

I am thinking about doing it for well over 2 years (and still do), so I d say I took my time, but nothing like the people who went through can teach u more, so I hope we ll see other coming out with their experience too.

----------


## sp8rky

I was thinking about it for three years, then did it and regretted it the same day.

----------


## chrisdav

5 for me  :Smile:

----------


## Folly

> White dotting on the recipient or donor area ?


 Both. The donor is terrible. He used a 0.95mm punch. The funny thing is, i ended up with a lot of hypopigmentation in the recipient too, which is something i wasn't expecting. I wasn't told this either by my HT surgeon. Currently, i CAN NOT wear my hair up as the white dots show through on my hairline. It's actually less dots and more like white 'smears'. They're very obvious in the summer time when i'm slightly tanned, but not so bad other times of the year. Even so, i would never feel comfortable wearing my hair up at any time of the year, as someone may spot the marks on my hairline. Obviously, i can't wear my hair short in the recipient area and i can't wear it up, so i'm a little limited in options. Man, i'm getting angry just typing this out !!! Like so many cosmetic procedures, not only do you not get a good result, you end up worse off than when you started. 

I remember FUE was marketed as a great procedure for those with darker skin types, typically African Americans who like to wear their hair short. Does anyone know how that works ? Obviously, if you have dark skin, white dots look very obvious. So how is FUE great for darker skin types ? How can you have dark skin, have an FUE procedure and still keep your hair very short ?

----------


## Person

Dont make permanent decisions in a temporary state of mind.

Regret turns into anger and depression and can last a lifetime.

A bad hair transplant goes deeper than the body and cuts into the soul.

Todays "state of the art techniques" are ALWAYS tomorrows butchery.

If you are uncertain what to do, especially if emotion is involved, do nothing.


The real winners of the hair loss battle are the men who can buzz down their hair or shave and be confident and accept themselves and live a happy life.


I personally almost got an ht. I even paid my large non refundable deposit.  Cancelled a week before. Best decision i've ever made.

----------


## sp8rky

> Dont make permanent decisions in a temporary state of mind.
> 
> Regret turns into anger and depression and can last a lifetime.
> 
> A bad hair transplant goes deeper than the body and cuts into the soul.
> 
> Todays "state of the art techniques" are ALWAYS tomorrows butchery.
> T
> If you are uncertain what to do, especially if emotion is involved, do nothing.
> ...


 Nice one!


10char

----------


## topcat

Person very well said.

It comes down to having all the information and being a good candidate. If those that are unhappy with their result were given all the information they would have made a different decision each and every one of them but they never got that chance and that is what makes this a slimey business.

The majority of doctors are not artists and that is why they are doctors. So you have an industry filled with people who are trying to be something they are not.

I would be included in the unhappy group but knowing what I  know now I would still consider HT an option but would have approached it much differently.

----------


## cheato

I thank about all the money and all the time spent since 1996 and wish I would have shaved my head. I'm doing fill in and will start scar revision (fill in) next. I would have paid 20k to have not ever had it done but I guess I will now be paying way more just to camo my decision 16 yrs ago. Don't make decisions on emotions or perceived pipe dreams

----------


## VictimOfDHT

Remember this, you're only hearing from the ones with negative experiences wit HT because they're the ones hanging out here. Of course those who are happy with their HTs HAVE NO REASON TO BE HERE -especially if they're not losing more hair- AND THAT'S WHY YOU WON'T HEAR FROM THEM. This WILL give you the impression that more people are unhappy with their HTs than are happy, which is NOT the case. There are people out there who'd tell you they have their lives back after getting an HT.


I've had shitty luck with my HTs but THERE IS NO WAY IN HELL I WAS GOING TO JUST SIT AROUND AND LET THIS CURSE DISFIGURE ME. I mean, the way I see it, being bald is the same as being disfigured. So, if something goes wrong (from an HT) it wouldn't really matter to me.It's like I'm disfigured either way but chances are I won't be (with an HT) unless I go to some butcher or I have a really really bad luck. I don't have good results from my HTs but I'm not bald, WHICH IS WHAT MATTERS TO ME. I wear a hat but if the hat falls off at least people will see I HAVE hair. No one is going to scrutinise my hair. Even if I have to wear a hat the rest of my life, which I think I will, I'm satisfied with the fact that I don't have a patch of bare skin on top of my head. Like I said, my only worry is more hair loss in the future.

The other thing, some people dont have reasonable expectations. They go into HT thinking they'd have the same look they had before (with the original hair) but are not happy when they see that that could not be achieved with the HT. Take a look at some of the before and after pics that some doctors (or I don't know who) put up here every now and then. Some look really good. Why would you think those patients wouldn't be happy with their HTs?

In the end it's YOUR choice and it all depends on how much you hate baldness and how much you like to have hair. Like Spencer once said, he'd glue a hair piece on if he had to if his hair falls out. I'd ****ing implant doll hair into my scalp if I had to but I WOULD NEVER EVER be caught dead with a bald head. EVER.

----------


## sp8rky

Id give a million to not of had it done if i had that much

----------


## vinnytr

i am getting a FUE procedure in a few weeks and this white dotting mentioned from HT is really bothering me now . 

Whats the cause of this white dotting in both areas guys  ?

----------


## Tracy C

> 5-Very positive, life changing, should have done it before.


 Hair transplant surgery gave me my life back.

----------


## sp8rky

Good for you Tracy.

The white dotting is what is left behind after a graft is taken out, but normally not  noticed unless you bic shave your head. Who us your ht dr going to be?

----------


## Person

I feel like it is obviously more worth it for women because its not like they have to worry about much more hairloss (entire head like men), and can very easily hide the scar(s).  

I think if your a guy, its just not worth it. You'll always be worrying if the hair around it will be lost, leaving you MUCH worse off.  I, like most ppl would rather be balding naturally than have unnatural islands of thick hair amongst bald skin and thin hair.

----------


## gmonasco

> Remember this, you're only hearing from the ones with negative experiences wit HT because they're the ones hanging out here. Of course those who are happy with their HTs HAVE NO REASON TO BE HERE -especially if they're not losing more hair- AND THAT'S WHY YOU WON'T HEAR FROM THEM.


 Not so.  Plenty of people who have undergone hair transplants and been satisfied with the results still participate in hair loss forums, for a variety of reasons: they're interested in having additional procedures, they're interested in other (potential) hair loss treatments, they're interested in sharing their experiences and helping others, etc.

----------


## gmonasco

> Todays "state of the art techniques" are ALWAYS tomorrows butchery.


 That's not true.  Medical techniques are always improving, but that doesn't mean every previous technique manifestly ends up being regarded as "butchery."

----------


## vinnytr

> Good for you Tracy.
> 
> The white dotting is what is left behind after a graft is taken out, but normally not  noticed unless you bic shave your head. Who us your ht dr going to be?


 I am getting it done in Turkey ,He uses FUE technique with choi implanter with pretty good yield from what i have seen over a year .

----------


## chrisis

> I thoroughly regret mine. It was FUE, so no major scarring. Although i wouldn't be comfortable going down to a #1 guard due to the amount of white dotting i have. I have brown skin, which makes the white dots VERY visible. I had poor growth, even though i went with a very well recommended surgeon. I lost a lot of money and for the first year after my transplant, i was very upset and in quite a depressed mood. If i need hair in the future, i might try out a small partial hairpiece, as opposed to trying another transplant. If i lost another $12K on a hair transplant, i'd be one angry motherf#cker !!
> 
> On your scale, i'm a 1.


 Folly, did your doc not offer you follow up work to address the poor growth? That's something I'd demand as a condition before undertaking surgery.

Edit: I'm a douche. I already know the answer  :Smile:  sorry Folly forgot your this is your username.

----------


## sp8rky

The choi implanter  isn't normally very good at all. Which clinic are you going to?

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> Not so.  Plenty of people who have undergone hair transplants and been satisfied with the results still participate in hair loss forums, for a variety of reasons: they're interested in having additional procedures, they're interested in other (potential) hair loss treatments, they're interested in sharing their experiences and helping others, etc.


 
What I meant -and I think I did mention that- was that at least for those who are DONE with their HTs they have no reason to be here. I remember 2 years ago (when my hair was still looking good) I had no reason to come here. Sometimes it would be months before I'd come here. With 4 Hts under my belt and my hair loss stabilized (at least back then) I didn't have much reason to come here except to check on the latest developments in the hair loss field once every few months (because I still worry about the rest of the native hair on top).

----------


## topcat

> What I meant -and I think I did mention that- was that at least for those who are DONE with their HTs they have no reason to be here.


 For many its like the Hotel California, you can check out anytime but you can never leave.

----------


## Thinking

C'mon guys, isn't there really anyone with positive experience? 3 pages and only 2 so far. This is really discouraging.

----------


## topcat

When you have a lot of subpar doctors working in an industry where the patients are often young and desperate the outcome is usually not very good. But of course there are many that have good hair characteristics, found the right doctor are very happy and just moved on. Don’t be discouraged just make sure you understand the procedure fully along with the industry.

Many that work in the industry and have hair loss have not had a procedure that should be a big clue, just make sure you understand what you are getting into.

----------


## vinnytr

> The choi implanter  isn't normally very good at all. Which clinic are you going to?


 In what way is it not good do you think ? Or is this something you heard ? 

I have met a few people in person and I am following progress of a few people in real life HT ed by the same doctor and they seem to be doing well.

In fact one of these guys i am in regular contract with now . He was a NW6 like myself , had 4500 grafts done 3 months ago . The hairs have already started coming out slowly . He has no white dotting at all in recipient area ,he will get the donor area checked and report back .

----------


## Still-Researching

I am a 4 now and believe will end up being a 5 when I can see the fully grown result.

My 6 months FUE results can be seen in this link: http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=9311 

I am pretty sure that many happy clients are no longer on the forum, to be honest I only drop by from time to time now. When you are happy with the outcome you shift your attention away from your hairline to other things, that does not mean that life is a dream after a HT, but your brain gets occupied with new focus areas what ever they may be.

The forum has also changed somewhat since I started here, with many so called non-HT veteran experts - some good and caring and some scare-mongers on FIN etc. as well as people who are more interested in being visible and spread their own agenda or views on the subjects.

Research and reasonable expectation are the main key words here - do your research and wait till you know what you want (life long hairline) and who to approach for it...

----------


## J_B_Davis

I have been wanting a hair transplant for the past 4 years, but I am unfortunately  not a candidate according to 3 IAHRS doctors I had consultations  with. I have two very good friends who ended up having hair transplants and one if having his second one next month. They were both strips and they both have told me that for them it was a great decision that changed their lives. I think the results look very  good and I'm jealous to tell the truth. From what I have seen online and from my two friends who both look much better and feel much better after having their hair transplants I would say it is worth  it you go to good doctors and have realistic expectations. By the way, both of these guys are in their mid thirties, and wear their hair short and their strip scars do not show. Neither one has any concern about the scar so I think it's all a matter of perspective.

----------


## sp8rky

> In what way is it not good do you think ? Or is this something you heard ? 
> 
> I have met a few people in person and I am following progress of a few people in real life HT ed by the same doctor and they seem to be doing well.
> 
> In fact one of these guys i am in regular contract with now . He was a NW6 like myself , had 4500 grafts done 3 months ago . The hairs have already started coming out slowly . He has no white dotting at all in recipient area ,he will get the donor area checked and report back .


 What I have seen and read to be honest, I know someone who had the Choi method used and nothing grew, at all.

Please can you say which clinic you are using?

----------


## gmonasco

> What I meant -and I think I did mention that- was that at least for those who are DONE with their HTs they have no reason to be here.


 And no matter how many times you repeat it, it's still not true.

This is a hair loss forum, not a hair transplant forum.  Plenty of people who have undergone hair transplants and are satisfied with the results are still interested in related topics discussed here, such as the development of non-surgical hair loss treatments.

----------


## aim4hair

I had an HST done around 6 weeks ago, so far im really gald i went for it, my main concern before deciding to ride the HT path was losing the option of shaving if i ended up being nw6 (which is possible since im not on fin) or if i don't like the result. 
i did alot of research and tried to avoid any risk, now 6 weeks post op, im able to shave with a clipper 0 guard (same as i used to shave pre op) with no white dots or visible scars to the naked eyes. That puts me on ease now since i know in worst case scenario if i don't get the result i want or if i lose more hair in the future (god forbid) i can just shave it all as before and move on.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> And no matter how many times you repeat it, it's still not true.
> 
> This is a hair loss forum, not a hair transplant forum.  Plenty of people who have undergone hair transplants and are satisfied with the results are still interested in related topics discussed here, such as the development of non-surgical hair loss treatments.


 
Ok, whatever. So someone who's had their whole head restored (with HTs) and has put this whole shit behind him is going to sit here and waste hours just so he might read something about a new development that he might not even need any more. Makes sense. 
BTW, how many bald men are there in the world? Now, how many of them do you see here ? But yeah, all those who've had HTs have nothing better to do but hang out here and tell us about their experiences and impressions about HTs. That's why the site is packed with them.
And...I never said there were none here anyway.

----------


## DAVE52

> . I'd ****ing implant doll hair into my scalp if I had to but I WOULD NEVER EVER be caught dead with a bald head. EVER.


 lol......doll like looking hair is worse than being bald IMO

There's bald , clean shave , buzz cuts all over the world .

But someone with doll like hair would stick out like a sore thumb .

People would stare at you , make comments etc 

You would then spend the rest of your life trying to fix the mess .

----------


## Tracy C

> I feel like it is obviously more worth it for women because its not like they have to worry about much more hairloss (entire head like men), and can very easily hide the scar(s).


 Some women do loose it all.  You haven't seen my mother and her sisters.  But yes women can hide the scar much more easily.  To be honest though, my scar is very hard to find even if you know exactly where it is.  The doctor who did my surgery (Dr. Haber) is a very gifted hair restoration surgeon.






> I think if your a guy, its just not worth it. You'll always be worrying if the hair around it will be lost, leaving you MUCH worse off.  I, like most ppl would rather be balding naturally than have unnatural islands of thick hair amongst bald skin and thin hair.


 I can understand and agree with that, especially when thinking of those who cannot or will not use the medications that can stop the loss.

----------


## Dude

I'd say 4. 
It's been 2 years since I had my HT with Dr. Haber and I'm still I'm very happy with my results. 

Also, I was on this forum about everyday before and just after my HT. However, since my HT has fully grown...and I don't seem to have any issues with it...I don't visit this forum quite as frequently.  Maybe once a month or so. 
Therefore, I can see why more people with poor results are still here and those with good results are not.

----------


## Thinking

I also do think, that many of people with best results just move on and check only once a while here and therefor it seems that we can't get non biased ratio of satisfaction. 

The thing is, the more I do research, the more I freak out finding that there are many "artists" but in reality butchers. 

And everybody claims he is the best, their method is superior and everybody else suck.

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> I'd say 4. 
> It's been 2 years since I had my HT with Dr. Haber and I'm still I'm very happy with my results. 
> 
> Also, I was on this forum about everyday before and just after my HT. However, since my HT has fully grown...and I don't seem to have any issues with it...I don't visit this forum quite as frequently.  Maybe once a month or so. 
> Therefore, I can see why more people with poor results are still here and those with good results are not.


 
OMG ! What have we here? A guy confirming what I had said earlier. Did you hear that Mr. whatever his name was ? It's common sense. When you no longer worry about your hair loss, you have no reason to be here. 
Oh wait, the dude just confirmed my second notion that it's likely you won't hear or see people who have had good HT results here (on the site). They'll just move on with their lives and forget this nightmare and everything that has to do with it INCLUDING coming to this site.
Thanks Dude and good for you (the HT).

----------


## VictimOfDHT

> lol......doll like looking hair is worse than being bald IMO
> 
> There's bald , clean shave , buzz cuts all over the world .
> 
> But someone with doll like hair would stick out like a sore thumb .
> 
> People would stare at you , make comments etc 
> 
> You would then spend the rest of your life trying to fix the mess .


  Come on Dave, I'm sure you know that not all heads look good bald. Some look ok but some look hideously ugly. But here's what's more important, what if I don't want to shave? What if I just don't like that look? 
Well, let people stare but I'd probably be wearing a hat all the time. Or, I'd probably say phuck it. People do all kinds of crazy shit to their heads (and faces) including tatooing the white in their eyes, screwing metal spikes onto their heads (after they implant a metal base under the scalp to screw those spikes onto), implant horns under their scalps (to look like the devil)....Yeah it's all true. It was on "Taboo". If it were possible to implant doll hair into my scalp I'd phucking do it in a hearbeat if there's no other way. The only thing I see is that I'm NOT bald. No bare scalp. No ridiuling and no funny jokes. You just don't know how much I hate this disease called hair loss.

People get prosthetic hands or legs or whatever. Why not hair. No. Wigs won't do because once they come off (and you always have to take them off) you're still bald.

Don't forget I've already gotten HTs (FUT) done. More reasons why I cannot and would not do the shaved look.

----------


## JimmyJones

Well I have had two tranplants, the first (actually 12 years ago) was the strip method with Drs Farjo in Manchester, UK and I must say I was very happy with the result since it gave me a full head of the healthiest long, curly hair I had ever had for 10 subsequent years until the other areas started to thin out rapidly over the past 2 years. So for the first transplant - very happy.

The second was a 500 FUE (couldn't afford anything else and it took a year of stressful, balding hair to finally manage to get money to do it). It was a different Doctor, a Russian in an east european country (in a proper clinic and medical centre - not back street). I had the op 10 months ago and still no hair, despite his promises that by September the hair should all be growing. I had red dots for 4-5 months in the recipient area and well after wearing a hat 24/7 to hide these and then the bald patch I see no results. And I'm pretty sure it hasn't worked at this stage - if nothing is growing now, why would it start growing 1 or 2 months from now? Surely some hair would grow even if some came later, but literally i see nothing - certainly not 500 hairs. So if you ask me about this transplant in hindsight I wish I hadn't bothered or at the least I wish I had gone to Drs farjo who i knew did a good job previously.

But the problem is, how cann you know these things beforehand - you can't. The only real advice I would give is do your research fully, find the one who really can do it and if they can't, whether you can get your money back. Drs Farjo invite you to meet real clients so you can see results in reality, not just through pictures. I don't know if FUE is for everyone, since it seems to have failed for me yet the strip method was great. I don't know the statistics but perhaps more FUEs fail than strip, worth checking out. Perhaps it is so new that they just don't get it right, who knows. Funny thing, the Russian doc critiscised the poor quality of the strip scar on the donor site yet I'm pretty sure the Farjo doctor wouldn't have ballsed up an FUE of 500 hairs..

----------


## Thinking

Sorry to hear that last ht didn't work for you, though better 500 than more grafts.

----------


## gmonasco

> OMG ! What have we here? A guy confirming what I had said earlier. Did you hear that Mr. whatever his name was ? It's common sense. When you no longer worry about your hair loss, you have no reason to be here.


 But of course, that "confirmation" directly contradicts your claim, because it's coming from someone who is obviously still here.

Yes, people who have already had HTs and are satisfied with the results probably don't participate in forums like these as much as they did prior to their HTs.  But they don't all disappear into the woodwork, never to be heard from again, as you claimed.  The example you just cited is proof that they don't.

----------


## JimmyJones

I'm with 'VictimOfDHT' on this one. 
Like I said, I had the strip method done over ten years ago when i was thinning out quite noticeably - cost me an arm and a leg but it gave me the best head of hair I had ever had (I have naturally curly  hair and the ladies love(d) it); for ten years I had the best period in my life, ever. I was successful, I was a ladies man and full of confidence - it was magic. I was the guy in the room everyone wanted to hang with or chat to or simply 'know'. It's amazing having that full head of hair - it gives you bags of confidence a bald head simply doesn't. Yes I don't deny there are successful people and confident people with bald heads but simply put, these are the kind of people who don't really care how they look and to have a shaved head for them is probably the kind of thing they are used to or comfortable with. For those of us who are not comfortable with it, it's a nightmare. For example if I shaved my head - it's a weird shape at the front which at the moment is concealed by my hair, but believe me I would look bloody odd without hair (perhaps my mum dropped me when I was young or something who knows), but I simply would age in appearance 20 years with no hair.

My recent 500 graft FUE seems to have been a flop, but that hasn't put me off in the slightest. I want hair, it is possible, it does look great if done well and it is worth it. If you have bags of money it isn't an option, you can have it done with whoever and whenever you want and if it fails you can shrug your shoulders and try again but for people like me who don't have much money it's the biggest obstacle. 

Anyway it's about time they spent more time figuring out how to completely and chemically block DHT rather than anything else, or how to nullify the gene we inherit from our parents - then we would all be happy.

----------


## Conpecia

It is rational that you will find more bad experiences than good by asking this question on a forum designed to help hairloss sufferers. Most successful cases will move on. However I think it's good to hear more negative feedback. Transplants are a big decision, and you have to have realistic expectations. I would also only get a transplant from the very best surgeons, don't waste money saving money.

----------


## Ktownmatti

> It is rational that you will find more bad experiences than good by asking this question on a forum designed to help hairloss sufferers. Most successful cases will move on. However I think it's good to hear more negative feedback. Transplants are a big decision, and you have to have realistic expectations. I would also only get a transplant from the very best surgeons, don't waste money saving money.


 I totally agree.  These forums are not representive of the general population of HT patients.   I had plastic surgery 2 years ago (eye tuck).  Spent months doing research on forums.  The forums were filled with horror stories.  Probably 2 abysmal failures for each success.  I was terrified.  Even the surgeon I chose who is argueably the best in Canada, had several posters who were very dissatisfifed.

That surgery was the best $4k I have EVER spent in my whole life.  Took years off and not one person was ever the wiser.

I told him of the some of the negative feedback I had read on line and promised to post up my positive experience.  I feel terrible I didnt fulfill my promise.  I never went back on the forums because I had no further reason to lurk on those forums.

I suspect a lot of HT success stories are never told on line either.

----------


## gmonasco

> I had plastic surgery 2 years ago (eye tuck).  Spent months doing research on forums.  The forums were filled with horror stories.  Probably 2 abysmal failures *for each success*.


 Then, clearly, people who had successful surgeries were in fact still hanging around the forums to post about them.

QED.

----------


## inspects

> 4-Very positive, I am glad I did it


 I'd have to say my results and piece of mind puts me in this category, I had my procedure about four months ago, the results are great, I couldn't be happier, but it never really bothered me to begin with, I had diffuse thinning to a high degree but not bald entirely at any location besides receding temples, but the hair on top and crown was VERY thin, I just said to myself, hell I can afford it, why not, only live once...BEST decision I ever made.

I would do it again in a heartbeat...!

And the Propecia and Minoxidil are also incredible products, I'm blown away with the results with my measly 2500+ grafts.

Cheers, and best to everyone.

-Dale-

----------


## UnBald

> I thoroughly regret mine. It was FUE, so no major scarring. Although i wouldn't be comfortable going down to a #1 guard due to the amount of white dotting i have. I have brown skin, which makes the white dots VERY visible. I had poor growth, even though i went with a very well recommended surgeon. I lost a lot of money and for the first year after my transplant, i was very upset and in quite a depressed mood. If i need hair in the future, i might try out a small partial hairpiece, as opposed to trying another transplant. If i lost another $12K on a hair transplant, i'd be one angry motherf#cker !!
> 
> On your scale, i'm a 1.


 
I'm looking to have my scar covered up with an FUE my skin is natually tan. Any suggestions as in Doctor. I was wondering about the white dots or any scars as I would like to take may hair down to a 2 but really about a 1. I'm thinking I may have to give up on my dream of having a low cut and wait till I save up enough money to get another strip done. sigh, Really tired of the thinness on top and the scar in back. Horrible styling my hair

----------


## UnBald

> I have been wanting a hair transplant for the past 4 years, but I am unfortunately  not a candidate according to 3 IAHRS doctors I had consultations  with. I have two very good friends who ended up having hair transplants and one if having his second one next month. They were both strips and they both have told me that for them it was a great decision that changed their lives. I think the results look very  good and I'm jealous to tell the truth. From what I have seen online and from my two friends who both look much better and feel much better after having their hair transplants I would say it is worth  it you go to good doctors and have realistic expectations. By the way, both of these guys are in their mid thirties, and wear their hair short and their strip scars do not show. Neither one has any concern about the scar so I think it's all a matter of perspective.


 WOW who were the Doctor. Good doctors should be commended. I am waiting to hear back from an IAHRS doc about the pictures I submitted. Seems there are none in my city so been doing everything over the phone.

----------


## Joe Diego

4 for me
 :Smile:

----------


## gillenator

Back in 1980 when I first started looking into hair restoration, only open donor (plugs) were being done and so I waited and eventually went with wearing a hair system between 1985 and 1996.  Micors and minis were considered the top technology when i did my first HT and since then had three more over my lifetime.

I truly believe that if I had let my emotions rule, I would have had the plugs back in the early eighties and probaly would have regretted it.

My last two procedures were follicular unit grafting and so I rate my overall satisfaction as a 4.

----------


## Tracy C

> I'd say 4. 
> It's been 2 years since I had my HT with Dr. Haber and I'm still I'm very happy with my results.


 Dr. Haber is awesome.  A true knight in shining armor.   :Smile:

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

It would be nice if those who are not satisfied with their HT to say the year they did it in and if it was an IAHRS doctor. This would be very helpful.

----------


## hal

Total and complete 5. Thought about it for almost 25 years. Absolutely no regrets. It will be 5 years this coming March since I had my procedure. 

Dr. Ron Shapiro and his team can not be beat.

THat man knows how to design a hairline. A rock star surgeon and a genuinely warm human being who only wants the best for his patients.

And I don't say that lightly.

Hal

----------


## JoeTillman

> Total and complete 5. Thought about it for almost 25 years. Absolutely no regrets. It will be 5 years this coming March since I had my procedure. 
> 
> Dr. Ron Shapiro and his team can not be beat.
> 
> THat man knows how to design a hairline. A rock star surgeon and a genuinely warm human being who only wants the best for his patients.
> 
> And I don't say that lightly.
> 
> Hal


 Dr. Shapiro's hairlines have been the standard which other top tier doctors have based their work; even some that are known for their own hairline work.

----------


## Furious

7 months after my ht 2000 grafts hairline and templets - And I am really really happy with the results.

For *me* it was "life changing"

Been on the big 3 for 3 years to be sure the loss halted enough to take this HT.

----------

